# White Bass....WOW



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I was able to hit the river for about an hour this morning. The female white bass were thick and hungry. I caught several of them in the 2 lb. + range, one striper and one hybrid all about the same size. I believe the fish in the picture is a white bass not a hybrid. I didn't measure or weigh it but I think it had to be over 4 lbs. I know I have never caught one this big before. The water was pretty stained and I caught the fish on an orange 3" twister on a 3/8 oz. jig.
Cady


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

.......i think the state record is 4 lbs for a white bass.... so my guess is a hybrib...but awesome fish man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

The lines on the side are broken like a hybrid but that fish seems awfully short. Maybe it's just the camera or something. I wish you had some closer shots. 

UFM82


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

UFM82 said:


> The lines on the side are broken like a hybrid but that fish seems awfully short. Maybe it's just the camera or something. I wish you had some closer shots.
> 
> UFM82


Actually the lines look pretty consistent to me.
How about a chunky pure striper??? It doesn't have that high-back white/white bass look to it. Nice catch at any rate and if it does turn out to be a White Bass Congrats!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

That is most definately a Hybrid. If its not you threw back a state record. The head and mouth look too big to be a white. Nice fish though, and good catching!!

Jake


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I am in Kentucky and the state record white bass is 5 lb. I do now think the fish in the picture is a hybrid. I haven't caught many of them and I was expecting a more noticeable broken line pattern. I have caught some smaller stripers and they always seem to be slender with very bold lines. Whatever it was it was a blast to catch. 
Cady


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

Whatever that thing is, it's impressive. Nice job!


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

A white bass would definitely have a smaller head and a distinct concave shape from head to body. As cadyshac pointed out, a pure striper that size would be more slender and streamlined. Nice fish...it's been a long four months since I have caught anything that size.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Way to go! Awesome fish :B


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

nice hybrid for sure,where did you catch it.....pike????


----------

